# Requirement for first time to apply for visas in their home country



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

I would like to find out if someone comes to South Africa using a visitor VISA will they be allowed to apply for a study VISA while in the republic of South Africa? Or will they be required to go apply from their home country?

The visitor visa I am referring to is the one that is given at the airport on arrival and it is usually valid for 90 days. 

Is the requirement for first time applications to be made in home country still valid? 

Anyone who have experience this scenario and what your experience?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If that person is not a child or spouse of a citizen or permanent resident then they are not allowed to change from the visitors visa issued at the airport to any other type of visa including study visa from within South Africa. They will be required to submit the application in their home country.

However if the person is a child or spouse of a South African Citizen or permanent resident, then they are allowed.


----------

